# Changing Alloy Wheels



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi, 

Quick question regarding alloy wheels, I am looking to change my factory wheels and they have a rim width of 7.5J and an offset of 51. The new wheels I am looking to buy are a rim width of 8J but an offset of 50, The bolt patterns are both 5 x 112. 

Would there be any issues putting these new wheels onto my car? 

Thanks


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

You car is? 

They sound like they would fit though.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Willtheyfit.com

Best site ever

Though there shouldn't be any issue there.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

It's an Audi A3 8V (2014), tyre sizes would be 225/40/18


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Kimo73 said:


> Willtheyfit.com
> 
> Best site ever
> 
> Though there shouldn't be any issue there.


That is actually a pretty good site! There's hardly anything in them between old and new:

http://www.willtheyfit.com/index.ph...diameter2=18&wheelwidth2=8&offset2=50#content

It's my first time changing wheels so I'm not entirely sure. The offset is basically how far it sits from the axle? with only a difference of 1 it's nothing? So I shouldn't run into any problems?


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

You're going wider but keeping the same offset which if you was making massive changes would matter but you're not


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

http://www.wheelfitment.net/audi


----------



## CTR247 (Aug 11, 2013)

As well as the different in offset and rim width also will depend upon the size of the rim and new tyre size. Please also provide more info about the vehicle


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

fester165 said:


> http://www.wheelfitment.net/audi


My model isn't on there


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

http://www.mk5golfgti.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72922.0

not specific to your car but enough to work with.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

CTR247 said:


> As well as the different in offset and rim width also will depend upon the size of the rim and new tyre size. Please also provide more info about the vehicle


The car currently has 17 inch alloys with 225 / 45 / R17 tyres with rims of offset et51, rim width of 7.5J

The new rims will be 18inch with a width of 8J and an offset of 51. The tyres will be 225 / 40 / R18.

The S3 can be spec'd with 19' alloys so height isn't an issue with the arches.

I was wondering whether the slightly wider alloy and smaller offset would have any long term affects on the suspension etc?


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

don't think there will be a problem. I run 195/65/15 in the winter and 215/45/17 in the summer


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

The inside edge of the wheel will be 6 mm closer to the suspension 

The outside will sit 6 mm closer to the wheel arch 

It will be fine provided you have that clearance which you should do. It won't affect your suspension


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

MA3RC said:


> The car currently has 17 inch alloys with 225 / 45 / R17 tyres with rims of offset et51, rim width of 7.5J
> 
> The new rims will be 18inch with a width of 8J and an offset of 51. The tyres will be 225 / 40 / R18.
> 
> ...


Those changes are so minor I doubt it.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

These are the alloys I'd be looking to buy:



And these are them on an A3 (although mine is red):



Yay or Nay?


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

MA3RC said:


> These are the alloys I'd be looking to buy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look average. But it takes a pretty unusual wheel to please me.

If I was looking to change wheels there would have to be a big difference.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks okay but look like a standard option wheel, depends what you want

My mate has these on his new a3 look very smart !depends if that's your thing though

Not his car, got this on Google
http://ridesandstyling.com/database/images/2014/04/audi-a3-black-3sdm-006-3.jpg


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Clancy said:


> Looks okay but look like a standard option wheel, depends what you want
> 
> My mate has these on his new a3 look very smart !depends if that's your thing though
> 
> ...


Personally I don't like rotiforms either, always look a bit cheap imho to me.


----------



## fester165 (Jan 24, 2011)

They look nice very audi looking. Always liked bbs split rims but very common now or BMW x5 wheels


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

They are 3sdm not rotiform but yeah I get your point, depends what people like 

I like old cars with bbs rs style alloys personally


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

Clancy said:


> They are 3sdm not rotiform but yeah I get your point, depends what people like
> 
> I like old cars with bbs rs style alloys personally


I don't like the price of BBS though :lol:


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

MA3RC said:


> I don't like the price of BBS though :lol:


Weight probably matters less on an a3, but generally I'd prefer not to have cheap cast wheels unless they're easily replaceable and I'd also prefer to keep it as stock as possible unless the aftermarket wheels were considerably better.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Like those wheels, go for it!


----------



## footfistart (Dec 2, 2013)

Have you tried willtheyfit.com. it's a online calculator and you put in your original sizes and what you want and it gives you measurements of your gains or losses and whether they might rub ect ect and even there is a link to aftermarket wheels at the bottom of the page with the sizes that you have entered. Worth a look.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

So this happened earlier....

Excited much   

I think I might hold out a little while before fitting until the weather improves a little bit.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

So I gave in after two days and got them fitted 

Love the look and how it's transformed the car. It does need a good clean and I'm waiting for Audi centre caps to arrive, so this will have to do at the moment:


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Look smart


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Look nice

Don;t forget to update your insurance now you have modified your car.


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

percymon said:


> Look nice
> 
> Don;t forget to update your insurance now you have modified your car.


Already done my friend


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Looks much better.


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Just need an eibach pro kit now to sort the ride height out. Looks better than I thought it was going to in all honesty.


----------

